# I-Mac



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Well I have done it. I get my Mac today. ;D

Can anyone recommend good places for software/ hardware etc.

Does anyone run virtual pc? Is it any good or would you not bother?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good man - which one did you get.

James.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Really good place for software & hardware is a place called 'Jigsaw' do a search on google.

They have tons and tons of stuff, are authorised dealers/technicians & I have had nothing but good service from them.

You can order everything on-line too..

Mart


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I've converted too!

Bought a 15" second hand one too weeks ago to give it a try. Loved it, so have bought a 17" one now.

But - for anyone else interested - PC world have reduced the price of their 17" Ighz Imac's today. They are now only Â£1099! And I nearly bought one from there 2 weeks ago for Â£1449!

I've also used Jigsaw and they seem very good.

Paul


----------



## jonr (Sep 19, 2003)

http://www.jigsaw24.com


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Welcome to the world of macs.

A highly recommended add on is the Harman Kardon amplifier and soundstick speakers ... and then you will need an ipod, a fabulous piece of kit. It's rather like modifying a TT once you start ....


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Excellent choice ol'boy! Out of interest why do you want to run virtual pc?

I second Jigsaw too - excellent service!


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Sim

Great move Â ;D I have Virtual PC on my Powerbook and have to confess for the price I don't use it too often but when I do have to call on it is a god send - I only have a call for it when I am using my laptop for work though - so if I want to do a presentation which someone has very inconviniently stocked full of Office 2003 animations then I have to call on Virtual PC and the latest version of Office to play the animations as Powerpoint on the Mac can only play Powerpoint animations upto and including 2000 this is no great worries as the animations in 2000 are really sufficient. Apart from the Office Suite which I must confess although not being a Microsoft fan is a god send there are some nice little pluging and little bits of software which make your life fun and easier

I would suggest a subscription to MacUser Magazine which is a really really good informative Mac Magazine with not too much techy stuff in, good software reviews and tips.

Hope this Helps

IM Me if you need more help or Advice

JonMAC


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

When I had a Mac, a good place for Mac shareware was http://mac.tucows.com/ but not sure if it is anymore, have a look and see what you reckon

Hope this helps

Cheers

James


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Was going to get an i-pod and the HK dome sub set, but have just seen/heard a recording of a conversation between a guy who had an 18 month old i-pod & Apple CR.

Basically after 18 months the battery goes (in his case, Mr. Solicitor), and as it is an internal battery needs to be sent back to Apple at a cost of $255!!

'You'd be better off buying a new one' says the helpful Applet.

Now, for me it's not only the pain of this possibly happening not too long after you shelled out two hundred bucks for one of these things, but you lose all your mp3s too.. :-/


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I got the 17" one too ;D.

Virtual PC would be to run work stuff. I am going to get a copy of office from work - do the files convert okay between macs and PC with software such as Word and PowerPoint.

I have a B&O MP3 player so cannot justify the Ipod - wish I had got one now.

It looks soooo good.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

You can open PC files no problem on your lovely new iMac!
There is also a MS Office mac version too.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Was going to get an i-pod and the HK dome sub set, but have just seen/heard a recording of a conversation between a guy who had an 18 month old i-pod & Apple CR.
> 
> Basically after 18 months the battery goes (in his case, Mr. Solicitor), and as it is an internal battery needs to be sent back to Apple at a cost of $255!!
> 
> ...


I agree the battery replacement cost is ridiculous!
Ive had my ipod 2 years now and the battery is fine. I think Apple are going to introduce a cheaper way of replacing batteries soon and your mp3s will be on your computer anyway so you just resync it.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Aftermarket batteries and fitting instructions are available in the UK (not for the latest generation of ipods - but that is available in the US so if you do ever need it will be here by then).

Search the forum because I am sure I read that on here.

W.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> You can open PC files no problem on your lovely new iMac!
> There is also a MS Office mac version too


Great! I will just do that then.

Do you know if you can get MS Money too?


----------

